# Wie verknüpfe ich a, b + c ?



## mixedpixels (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich denke mal, dies wird für die meisten unter Euch versierten PS-anwendern eine richtige Pipifax-Frage aber als Fast-Neuling ist eben auch so etwas nicht ganz leicht.
Frage/Aufgabe: Ich habe drei Objekte, a) ein blaues Rechteck, b) einen weißen Kreis und c) einen Schriftzug. Der weiße Kreis soll auf blauem Hintergrund erscheinen. Das ist noch recht einfach. Einfach über einander ziehen, beides markieren, und dann Strg + 8, fertig! Nun soll aber zusätzlich der Schriftzug (c) so über (a + b) gezogen werden, daß ein Teil über a) und der andere über b) zu sehen sein soll, also der Teil, der über a) ist, soll weiß sein und der, der über b) ist, blau. Wieso kriege ich das nicht hin? 
Hat das damit etwas zu tun, daß es ein Schriftzug ist, geht das nur mit Rechtecken, Ellypsen und Polygonen?

Vielen Dank im voraus, daß Ihr mir auf die Sprünge helft. 

Gruß, mixedpixels


----------



## mixedpixels (30. Mai 2006)

*Bemerkung zu b)*

... ist natürlich kein "weißer Kreis" sondern die schneebedeckte Bergkuppe.


----------



## zirag (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 
Also du erstellst das ganze so:
1. Hintergrund blau füllen,
2. Auf ner neuen Ebene den weißen Berg
3. Auf der dritten Ebene erstellst du den Schriftzug auch in blau (wie der Hintergrund) und schiebst das dort hin wo es hin soll
4. STRG+KLICK auf die Schrift-Ebene um sie zu maskieren
5. STRG+ALT+KLICK auf die Berg-Ebene um den Berg von der Schriftauswahl abzuziehen
6. Bearbeiten --> Fläche füllen (mit weiß)

7. FERTIG 


Ich hoffe ich konnte es gut erklären 

mfg ZIRaG


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. Mai 2006)

Ich hätte noch eine Zwischenfrage: Kann man das auch Maskentechnisch so lösen das man die Schrift verschieben kann?

Alex


----------



## mixedpixels (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zirag,

erst einmal vielen Dank für Deine Antwort! Anbei ein Bildchen davon, wie es jetzt aussieht. Immerhin ist die blaue Schrift schon auf dem Berg zu sehen aber das "abziehen" mit <Strg + Alt + Klick> will bei mir nicht funktionieren. Der balue Text vor dem baleun Hintergrund bleibt blau und will leider nicht weiß werden.
Was mache ich falsch?

Vielleicht könntest Du noch einmal Schritt für Schritt das "Abziehen" erklären?

Ich glaube, ich stelle mich etwas dumm an aber nichts für ungut ;-)

mixedpixels


----------



## der_Jan (31. Mai 2006)

@Alexander man kann eine Ebene Mit ALT und dann zwischen die Ebene und die zu als Maskierend gewünschte Ebene als Maske definieren. Wenn man die dann mit der gleichen Text ebene in weiß verlinkt, müsste das gehen.

Man, ich muss umbedingt wieder Photoshop installieren, dass ich das, was ich verzapf auch nachvollziehen kann. Ich Prüfs heute Abend mal nach.


----------



## teppi (31. Mai 2006)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, weil ichs nicht testen kann, aber es könnte sein, dass du zwischen Schritt 3 und 4 noch die Schrift rastern musst. Rechter Mausklick auf die Ebene mit der Schrift .. 

Aber es könnte auch sein, dass dies automatisch passiert. Bin mir - wie gesagt - nicht ganz sicher. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## zirag (31. Mai 2006)

Welche PS Version hast du denn ? 

Kann auch sein, dass STRG+ALT+Klick noch nicht in deiner Version zur Verfügung stand.

Ich benutze PS CS zu früheren Versionen kann ich nichts sagen

mfg


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Mai 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Alexander man kann eine Ebene Mit ALT und dann zwischen die Ebene und die zu als Maskierend gewünschte Ebene als Maske definieren. Wenn man die dann mit der gleichen Text ebene in weiß verlinkt, müsste das gehen.
> 
> Man, ich muss umbedingt wieder Photoshop installieren, dass ich das, was ich verzapf auch nachvollziehen kann. Ich Prüfs heute Abend mal nach.



Danke, würde mich brennend interessieren da ich schon alles mögliche ausprobiert habe.

Alex


----------



## mixedpixels (31. Mai 2006)

@zirag,

habe sogar PS CS2, d.h. was Deine Version kann, müßte mit meiner wohl allemal gehen. Vielleicht mache ich da einfach nur was falsch?

Gruß, mixedpixels


----------



## zirag (1. Juni 2006)

Hast du denn auch in der Ebenen-Palette geklickt? 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## der_Jan (1. Juni 2006)

Also Alexander, ich habs leider nicht Geschafft, so wie ichs dachte, aber ich werkle grad an was annerem, das könnte klappen^^.

Okay, hat geklappt, was hastn du fürn Photoshop? Dann kann ich dir vielleicht mal die Datei senden.

Oder ich versuchs morgen mal innen kleines Tutorial zu fassen, wenns nochmer interessiern sollte, aber momentan hab ich keinen Nerv dafür^^


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Juni 2006)

Hi, ich hab CS2. Schick mir bitte die Datei da ich schon am verzweifeln bin.

Alex


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Juni 2006)

Lieber mixedpixels:

dank der_Jan welcher enorme Vorarbeit geleistet hat, kann ich jetzt meine Erfahrungen hier niederschreiben.

Vorausschickend: Ich verwende PS CS2

Hintergrundebene Blau
Darüber die Bergebene mit dem weißen Berg
Nun folgt die Textebene in der gleichen Farbe wie der Hintergrund
Diese Ebene kopieren und die Textfarbe in weiß ändern

Jetzt die Bergebene markieren, Strg halten und auf die Ebenenminiatur klicken
Dadurch erhälst du eine Auswahl der Bergkontur
Aktiviere jetzt die oberste Textebene (weißer Text)

Halte Shift+Alt fest und klicke in der Ebenenpalett ganz unten auf "Ebenenmaske hinzufügen" (das Symbol rechts neben dem kleinen f)

Nun siehst du neben der Textebene eine Miniatur der Maske und darin den Berg in schwarz

Zwischen der Textebene und der Maske ist ein kleines Kettensymbol das du durch draufklicken deaktivieren musst

Nun beide Textebenen gleichzeitig markieren (erst eine und dann bei gedrückter Strg Taste die 2te)

Rechter Mausklick auf eine der Textebenen. Im folgenden Fenster auf "Ebenen verbinden" klicken. Nun erscheint hinter den beiden Textebene ein Kettensymbol, sie sind nun miteinander verbunden.

Nun klickt man auf eine der Textebenen und kann verschieben wie man lustig ist es wird immer passen.

Zur Ergänzung habe ich noch einen Screenshot der Ebenenpalette angehängt wie es am Schluss aussehen sollte.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Ach so hast du das gemacht^^

Ich denke ich werd ein Tutorial schreiben, wenn du gestattest nehm ich deine Möglichkeit mit auf. Meine Würde allerdings den Vorteil bieten, das man einen mehrfarbigen Hintergrund verwenden kann, und es auch, mehr oder weniger Problemlos möglich ist, Objekte hinter dem Text zu realisieren, die dann auch durchscheinen.


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2006)

Ich bin immer erst einmal für den einfachsten Weg 
Auf dein Tut bin ich auf jeden Fall gespannt, das ist ein tolles Thema wie ich finde.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Ich versteh nur nicht den Sinn ganz, der dahinter steckt. Ich mein, warum sollte das jemand die ganze Zeit so variabel haben wollen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2006)

Na zu Beispiel für eine Animation. 

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Gerade wollte ich Anfangen meine Möglichkeit als Tutorial zu verfassen, da ist mir aufgefallen, es gibt eine erheblich simplere Lösung:


Man nehme die Textebene, kopiere sie, den einen Teil schiebt man zusammen mit dem Objekt, welches vom Text geschnitten werden soll, in ein Ebenenset.
Die kopierte Textebene kommt oben drüber und erhält als Maske die in Graustufen umgewandelte Ebene mit dem zu Schneidenen Objekt.
Zwischen dem Text und der Maske wird jetzt diese Kette entfernt, so das man den Text unabhängig von der Maske bewegen kann
Bei der Textebene im Ebenenset macht man nun einen Rechtsklick auf das Bildchen und wählt Blending Options, dort wählt bei Knockout einfach noch Shallow aus, und das wars dann auch schon fast der ganze Trick
Zu guter Letzt werden die zwei Textebenen noch miteinander verknüpft, und alles sollte funktionieren.

Und weils so schön ist, geb ich die PSD Datei dabei (vorsicht, hässliche Farben).
Verfasst in der Version 7.0, somit sollte es fast jeder öffnen können.

-- Naja, geht nicht, gebt mir eure Email adresse wenn ihrs haben wollt und ich schicks euch irgendwann


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2006)

Meine emailadresse hast du ja noch.

Alex


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

die meiner Meinung nach einfachste Möglichkeit (ohne duplizierte Textebene oder unflexible Ebenenmasken etc.) wurde noch nicht genannt, wenn ich richtig mitgelesen habe:


unterste Ebene schwarz füllen
darüber die Ebene mit dem weißen Objekt
darüber die Textebene mit Ebenenmodus „Differenz“ (Textfarbe weiß)
darüber eine Ebene, die mit der eigentlichen Hintergrundfarbe gefüllt ist – Ebenenmodus: „Umgekehrt multiplizieren“

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2006)

Das ist ja genial 
Ich bin verblüfft und verneige mich.

Übrigens habe ich festgestellt das es bei mir auch ohne den schwarzen Hintergrund funktioniert, also statt 4 habe ich nur 3 Ebenen.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Problem: Wenn der Hintergrund Mehrfarbig sein soll, verändert sich auch immer die farbe vom Text.


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2006)

Kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen, auch wenn ich als Hintergrund z.B. eine Verlauf nehme bleibt die Textfarbe weiß.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

okay, ich hab mich vertan, hab die Englische Version, und da kamms zu Konflikten^^. Aber mal angenommen, ein Objekt soll hinter Wolke liegen, und dann beim Text durchscheinen soll.


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Juni 2006)

der_Jan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber mal angenommen, ein Objekt soll hinter Wolke liegen, und dann beim Text durchscheinen soll.



Verstehe grade nicht was du genau meinst.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (2. Juni 2006)

Naja, wenn du Hinter dem Objekt "# darüber die Ebene mit dem weißen Objekt" einen Linie oder was machst, wird die nicht durchscheinen, aber bei meiner Methode schon.^^


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. Juni 2006)

Alles klar dann treiben wir es mal auf die Spitze 


Hintergrund weiß
1 Objekt Qudrat mit Verlauf
2 Objekt Kreis mit anderem Verlauf
Text soll so durchscheinen wie auf dem Bild aber verschiebbar bleiben.

Alex


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Juni 2006)

Ja, das schein eine harte Nuß zu sein. Aber wir haben auch Pfingsten, da sind nicht alle da.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (4. Juni 2006)

Das hab ich doch oben erklärt, oder wie?


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Juni 2006)

Hmm, ich bekomme das leider nicht so hin wenn das Objekt auch noch einen Verlauf hat.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (4. Juni 2006)

Ja wie?

   1. Man nehme die Textebene, kopiere sie, den einen Teil schiebt man zusammen mit dem Objekt, welches vom Text geschnitten werden soll, in ein Ebenenset.
   2. Die kopierte Textebene kommt oben drüber und erhält als Maske die in Graustufen umgewandelte Ebene mit dem zu Schneidenen Objekt.
   3. Zwischen dem Text und der Maske wird jetzt diese Kette entfernt, so das man den Text unabhängig von der Maske bewegen kann
   4. Bei der Textebene im Ebenenset macht man nun einen Rechtsklick auf das Bildchen und wählt Blending Options, dort wählt bei Knockout einfach noch Shallow aus, und das wars dann auch schon fast der ganze Trick
   5. Zu guter Letzt werden die zwei Textebenen noch miteinander verknüpft, und alles sollte funktionieren.

Da sollte es vollkommen irrelvant sein, wies aussieht?


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Juni 2006)

Ich werde es mal testen. Aber warum muss die Ebene in Graustufen umgewandelt werden?

Alex


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Juni 2006)

Ich hab probiert und probiert, aber erreiche nicht das Ergebnis wie in meinem letzten Beispiel.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (5. Juni 2006)

Weil die Maske nur mit Graustufen arbeitet.

Das Problem, wenn du die Ebene einfach nur in Graustufe umwandelst, könnte sein, dass das Schwarz nicht Schwarz genung ist, um als Maske zu dienen, in deinem einfachen Beispiel könnte man den Bereich einfach noch mit "Paint Bucket Tool"(Der Farbtopf) Schwarz einfärben, aber sollten dabei unterschiedliche Transparenzen erhalten bleiben, würd ich empfelen das mit Curves so anzupassen, das die Gewünschte Stelle vollkommen schwarz ist, und der rest sich anpasst. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es das ist, was du willst, ansonsten hab ich dich Falsch verstanden.


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Juni 2006)

Verstanden. Kannst du dich nochmal dran probieren?

Vorgabe

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/4021/beispielverschieben5ap.jpg



Ich bekomm schon einen Ebenenkoller 


Alex


PS: Die Hintergrundebene ist weiß, das kann man im Browser natürlich nicht sehen


----------



## der_Jan (5. Juni 2006)

-_- Du willst es aber wissen. 

Aber eigentlich ist das nur eine Logische Weiterführung meines Vorherigen Textes, der Text, mit dieser in Graustufen umgewandelten Maske wird ersetzt durch nochmal so ein Set, wie ich es oben schonmal erklärt hab, in dem halt mehrere Verläufe dazu dienen den gewünschten Effekt zu bewerkstelligen und die Maske muss auch noch eingebaut werden. Vielleicht noch nichtmal als Maske, sonders auch als son Knockout ding. Versuch mal so auf die Lösung zu kommen, müssest jetzt eigentlich das Wissen dafür haben^^


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Juni 2006)

Aha, du bekommst es also auch nicht hin 
Ich mach schon seit 2 Tagen an der Sache rum.

Aber ich treib es noch einmal weiter: Es soll auch mit Bilder funktionieren. Wer traut sich es zu?

Beispielbild habe ich angefügt.

Alex


----------



## der_Jan (5. Juni 2006)

Hehe, jetzt hab ich dein Ziel erst richtig erkannt. Das dürfte auch Einfacher zubewerk stelligen sein. 
BTw.: Ich habs doch hingekriegt, sogar ohne photoshop anzumachen.

Bin aber jetzt zu Faul mir ne andere Möglichkeit zu überlegen -_- 
machs halt einfach mit der oben genannten Methode.


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Juni 2006)

Nach der obengenannten Möglichkeit habe ich es nicht hinbekommen. Könnte es jemand mal ausprobieren und mir seine Erfahrungen diesbezüglich mitteilen?

Alex


----------



## Drol-Anurav (5. Juni 2006)

darf man so zwischendurch mal fragen, was der eigentliche Sinn der ganzen Geschichte ist ? 
Oder ist es eher eine Art Photoshop-Rätsel, und sobald ein Lösung geschaffen ist, wird das nächste Rätsel bekannt gegeben ?


----------



## der_Jan (5. Juni 2006)

Wie peinlich, das elementare hab ich vergessen :-(  
Bei der Ebene in der man das Knockout anwendet muss noch Fill auf null gestellt werden (keine Ahnung wies im deutsche heißt)

Keine Ahnung, aber wenn du mal später nach genau sowas suchen solltest, hast du einen Haufen Lösungansätze, und das ist doch das Ziel von Tutorials.de^^


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Juni 2006)

Drol-Anurav hat gesagt.:
			
		

> darf man so zwischendurch mal fragen, was der eigentliche Sinn der ganzen Geschichte ist ?
> Oder ist es eher eine Art Photoshop-Rätsel, und sobald ein Lösung geschaffen ist, wird das nächste Rätsel bekannt gegeben ?



Nichts von alledem. Mir geht es nur darum ob so etwas möglich ist oder nicht.

Alex

PS:


----------



## Drol-Anurav (5. Juni 2006)

wenn das hier nicht die Photoshop-Section wäre, würde ich jetzt darauf hinweisen, dass das gewünschte Ziel wohl mit einem vektorbasierenden Programm (etwa Freehand) einfacher zu erreichen ist


----------



## der_Jan (5. Juni 2006)

Bestimmt, aber deswegen kauf ich mir kein Freehand, und so schwer isset auch nicht.


----------

